# best brand of room sealed stove?



## sman (18 Dec 2009)

Hi, I am building an airtight (as possible) house and am now installing 2 external air supply stoves. I have the ducts in place to bring air in to these but was wondering what brands are available. Anyone have any experience of same. Can you give model numbers? I've read that nestor martin do them but are there other brands i should consider? I can find plenty of sites online selling stoves but none seem to have sections dedicated to room sealed versions. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## krissovo (18 Dec 2009)

Try Fondis, they are French and have a number of room sealed stoves.  We are fitting the F50 which is a inset stove.  Wodtke also make room sealed stoves and we are also fitting one of these, I think the model is momo.


----------



## sman (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks. Where did you source them?


----------



## Woodsman (2 Jan 2010)

Talk to Fenton Fires in Greystones. I have no commercial interest in them other than I have purchased two stoves from them and they seem to be very knowledgable on all aspects of using a wood burning or solid fuel stove. They are a long established firm and will install and give good back up service.


----------

